# fire belly newt question



## darkspot716 (Sep 4, 2008)

my buddy has a terrarium that houses a fire belly newt. he wants to give me the tank and keep the newt. are the pathogens and whatnot from the fire belly newt gonna do bad things if i put dart frogs in it? it wouldn't be for prolly a few weeks. and i'm gonna over haul the tank anyway, but i just want to be sure. 
I know some people are gonna say yes its terrible. but really i'm just checking to see if FBN are toxic i guess.
i really dont wanna hafta rip the entire tank apart and clean it completely if i dont hafta


----------



## Wusserton (Feb 21, 2014)

What type of tank? Is it front opening can it be fully stripped down to glass/silicone seal? I would think a good soaking in water, empty another soaking in a bleach solution for time empty and than another time or two soaking in water would kill anything, obviously things are picked up in the build process as well, I would love a complete build room, like a usda sterile environment to build tanks in, with a sterilization room and bleach bath to walk through as well as UV lighting but lets be honest ...nothing is lab quality in the trade and we do the best that we can do to provide a clean environment or at least build the tank as clean as possible and let nature take its course! Lol i would think the tank would be fine as long as you pre soak it in hot bleach water for a day or two and than rinse it out, let the chlorine dissipate rinse it again and build it, will you have mold? Yes! Is mold bad? No! hell most bacterias are good as well, its natures balance, thats why most people build and let sit for a long period of establishment before introducing any frogs, its a period of molding, introducing springtails and isopods, letting nature take its course, making adjustments and when the time is right and all has been worked out, putting frogs in.


----------

